# Raising White Worms



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't know how many people raise their own White Worms but it's easy to do. The main thing is finding a cool place to keep them. My basement works just fine. The first picture shows what I feed to the fish every 3 days. The second picture shows the White Worms on top of the soil. They don't seem to borrow into the soil itself. The third picture shows how I feed the baby cereal. In 24 hours the box will look like picture 2.

DLH


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Would you say these are easier than grindals?I culture grindals for my bettas,and was thinking of whiteworms too.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Do you sell any cultures?


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

majerah1
Never raised Grindals so I wouldn't know. White Worms are not hard to raise if you have a cool place to do it. I would have to do a search but I think it has to be below 65 F. If you are interested I can do a more detailed description of how to do it.

28Photos
I got my culture from Angels Plus for $5.50, it's now $6.50. That includes shipping. They send a golf ball size of dirt with the worms. I did a review on Angels Plus on 5/21/2011 so you can see in the second picture how the culture grew. You would think they are shipping fine crystal the way they pack it. Like I said above they don't like warmth so you might watch the weather for a cool spell before you order them.

DLH

DLH


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Did a search on how to raise Grindals. Looks to be exactly like what you would do to raise White Worms only the Grindals are about half the size of a White Worm. Think I'm going to look into that because right now I have to chop up the White Worms to make sure the Rasboras and other small fish can handle them.

DLH


----------

